# Monster Cereals - Anyone else a fan?



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I love these. Strangely enough, I spent a rather large amount of time today reproducing the boxes in miniature for my halloween dollhouse. I went with the boxes from somewhere in the 90's I think. The advertisement on one was for the Munsters. It really took me back.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Not really. I love Cap'n Crunches Halloween Ghost crunch berry cereal though.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I've loved all of those cereals since I was a kid!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Of the characters, yes. The way that the cereals taste, not so much Sugar + me = bad combination

Found something funny: Years ago, there were two other characters, Fruit Brute and Fruity Yummy Mummy. Check the right side of the page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Mills_monster-themed_breakfast_cereals

Not sure where mine is at, but they offered some glowing ghosts as mail-in premiums waaaay back, which I have the green one of. Does anyone else remember those? Unfortunately, I cannot locate _anything_ about them online...


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I love Count Chocula! The Mummy one sounds familer.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Garth, thanks those are the 2 I forgot. I looked at your link. Did you notice that the voice of BooBerry was Paul Frees? He does some of the voice work at Disney Haunted Mansion. I agree with you on the absence of nutrition......"part of a good breakfast!"



Garthgoyle said:


> Of the characters, yes. The way that the cereals taste, not so much Sugar + me = bad combination
> 
> Found something funny: Years ago, there were two other characters, Fruit Brute and Fruity Yummy Mummy. Check the right side of the page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Mills_monster-themed_breakfast_cereals
> 
> Not sure where mine is at, but they offered some glowing ghosts as mail-in premiums waaaay back, which I have the green one of. Does anyone else remember those? Unfortunately, I cannot locate _anything_ about them online...


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Woodmans has the right now in Milwaukee area! Saw them last week while shopping.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gatordave said:


> Garth, thanks those are the 2 I forgot. I looked at your link. Did you notice that the voice of BooBerry was Paul Frees? He does some of the voice work at Disney Haunted Mansion. I agree with you on the absence of nutrition......"part of a good breakfast!"


Not a problem I didn't really pay too much attention to the people who voiced them, since I can't even remember what any of the monsters sound like That is cool, 
though



grimreaper1962 said:


> Woodmans has the right now in Milwaukee area! Saw them last week while shopping.


I think that Big Lots has them out year-round


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Check these out! Got them from Kroger, Hotwheels general mills collection!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love the taste of the count chocula one. i don't remember the 2 less seen ones. my grandson loved franken berry when he was little. last time he had it he said...what was i thinking. do you remember when they posted frames on the boxes. they were so cute. you just cut them out and displayed a picture in them. i have those.








here's the frankenberry one


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

I can remember these cereals when I was a child in the 70s.


----------



## emoviecostumes (Aug 17, 2011)

I would have to say that Count Chocula was always my favorite cereal! I also had seen them at Woodmans recently. However, I have never seen the Hotwheels collection before, now that is really cool! Thanks for sharing I will have to check to see if I can find them at a store near me.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

sambone said:


> Check these out! Got them from Kroger, Hotwheels general mills collection!


Heh. Those are great additions to any _Hot Wheels_ collection



hallorenescene said:


> my grandson loved franken berry when he was little. last time he had it he said...what was i thinking. do you remember when they posted frames on the boxes. they were so cute. you just cut them out and displayed a picture in them. i have those.


That retort sums it up perfectly I don't remember the frames, but I do recall the cardboard masks that could be cut out and worn


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Yummy Mummy and Fruit Brute having rotted away to the point where they wouldn't even be good at being zombies


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm ashamed to say that I've never actually tried any of them... I always want to, but don't really think about it until after they're all gone from my grocery store's shelves. Maybe next year!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Garth,
I recall the cut out masks but as I think about it more I recall also cutting 45rpm records off the back of some cereal boxes. I had a "Headless Horseman" one that I enjoyed as a kid. Another glimpse into my early affinity for Halloween I guess.



Garthgoyle said:


> Heh. Those are great additions to any _Hot Wheels_ collection
> 
> 
> 
> That retort sums it up perfectly I don't remember the frames, but I do recall the cardboard masks that could be cut out and worn


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I live off Count Chocula in the Fall. lol


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

the count chocolat all the way , hard to find though.....................


----------



## Lurkinginthedark (Apr 3, 2012)

I love those cereals. I wish they were all year around like when I was a kid but now my less love em and we get excited when they start selling em around Halloween we always grab a few of each. Oh and wicked hot wheels lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are wicked wheels. i don't remember the masks, if i had seen them i would have collected them. and i do remember records being on boxes. but i don't remember on which boxes. use to be good prizes in and on boxes. now that is a thing of the past. i miss that


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I LOVE that Boo Berry and Frankenberry. I have to get it when ever I see it on the shelves. Brings back good childhood memories.


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the count chocula all the time available in the grocery stores here year round. Don't care so much for the others though...


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Everytime this topic comes up I talk about how I've tried Franken Berry but not the others. My grocery list for next week will include Count Chocula and Boo Berry. I shall finally taste thee!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Do they still sell it this time of year in most stores? I really only see it out on the shelves in September and October.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Love a bowl of Boo Berry every now and then


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Of the characters, yes. The way that the cereals taste, not so much Sugar + me = bad combination


These cereals definitely aren't as sugary as they used to be as the cereal bits no longer have the frosted coating on them, I think they got rid of that sometime in the early 90's when they started cracking down on the sugar content of cereals! Me personally I wish they still had the sugar coating, they definitely don't taste as good as they used to; Anyone else missing the sugar dose you can use these in place of Rice Krispies in your "Rice Krispie" treats and that brings back that sugary-monster taste of days gone by!!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I love them all! I am a big fan of most of the cereal from ages past. I am a big fan of all things Nostalgic. One of my favorites was Freakies cereal, I just loved the Characters.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zombie, i want those head bobbers and rings. i even like the cd. i don't know what those one things are. i've never seen any of them before. sooooo cute


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, indeed. I had these in the 70's and loved 'em, especially BooBerry, very bizarre to use a ghost to sell cereal. But the commercials and box designs for these cereals had a very imaginative and atmospheric quality. It's true they are much less sugary now, and the flavors are less intense I think too.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> i don't know what those one things are. i've never seen any of them before. sooooo cute


Those are cereal boxes from 2003, they have a flap that opens (but these of course are unused) to reveal the monster behind it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks zombie, probably worth more unopened, but i would have ate them. no restraint i guess


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> thanks zombie, probably worth more unopened, but i would have ate them. no restraint i guess


Oh no, I definitely ate the cereal, those boxes are completely empty but I did open them carefully and then glue them closed; Just the front flap seal has never been broken!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is rich zombie, sounds like me. that made me crack up.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't remember most of the premiums shown here lately, but they are very cool

I found a little on what I was talking about awhile back (mail-in glowing ghost figurines). They were also released as a toy line called 'Glow Ghost' in some places, apparently. The green one is which I own: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3040/3042001802_93b72332d9_o.jpg. This is the site I located the info at, which still hasn't cleared up muchrolleyes: http://www.littlerubberguys.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26918&st=0. The 4th post is the one that backs up what I was thinking


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

I love the monster cereals! When October hits I buy them as I see them on the shelves. One of our local stores usually has some of them on the shelves periodically throughout the year. I remember one time a few years ago my wife and I were grocery shopping there in the summer. We were in the cereal aisle and she told me to pick out some cereals. I went down the aisle and lo and behold they had Frankenberry! I grabbed a box and yelled,"They got Frankenberry!" The look on her face was priceless. It said "I'm with a giant kid".


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

garth, i never would have known what those characters were if i saw them around. thanks for the awareness lesson


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> garth, i never would have known what those characters were if i saw them around. thanks for the awareness lesson


Not a problem, hallo. I reeducated myself a bit in the process, too


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok, this is way outside my area of expertise but I saw this on the Ad Age blog so I thought I'd just...put it...here.

General Mills Gives Frute Brute a Reboot!

http://adage.com/article/adages/general-mills-frute-brute-a-reboot/243739/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

They were out year- round when I was growing up. The big one when I was a kid was Froot Loops Marshmallow Ghosts. They're supposed to be bringing Fruit Brute and Yummy Mummy back. Count Chocula was my fave.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome, i hope they have some toys that will be part of the promotion!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh I can't wait!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the Count Chocula. It's available all year long around here.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Druidess said:


> I love these. Strangely enough, I spent a rather large amount of time today reproducing the boxes in miniature for my halloween dollhouse. I went with the boxes from somewhere in the 90's I think. The advertisement on one was for the Munsters. It really took me back.


The Munsters ruled! I watched them daily growing up. I always wanted Eddie's wolfey toy.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

There will also be limited edition retro boxes for all 5 cereals, sold exclusively at Target. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Mills_monster-themed_breakfast_cereals


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

I loved Boo Berry, Franken Berry was alright but I never cared for Count Chocula or any other chocolate flavored cereal.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

count chocula was and still is my favorite. frankenberry was my grandsons. I think he just liked it because pink was his favorite color. now he looks at it and says...what was I thinking. lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

After reading Pumpkinrot's review of Frute Brute I think I'll pass. 

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2013/08/a-bowl-of-frute.html

Even as a kid I never liked these cereals. If I'd wanted chocolate milk on my cereal (or blueberry, strawberry or whatever) I would PUT chocolate milk on my cereal. Plus it never really tastes like chocolate or strawberry, just some hateful chemical version of those flavours. I know it seems crazy that a kid wouldn't like sweet, fruity or chocolately cereal but I didn't. I was a Fruit Loops kinda kid with the occasional foray into Lucky Charms.

The crappy part is that I LOVELOVELOVE the box art just not the actual cereal. I even have a Count Chocula beanie baby type thing floating around the house somewhere.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I always thought that there was a fourth cereal besides Frankenberry, Boo Berry, and Count Chocula, but I could never remember what it was. I had no idea that there were actually five cereals, till the buzz about the re-release this year.

I've tried the best known three (Fb, BB, CC), not sure if I ever had one of the other two. I don't know if I'll buy any for nostalgia's sake, but if I did, it would probably be Boo Berry. I'm pretty sure our stores carry the main three year-round, too. I doubt that I'll make it to Target before they run out of the others, anyway. 

Or is it just retro packaging available there, and the five cereals in other packaging is available everywhere? If I could get the other two, I'd consider it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I believe Target is going to carry all 5 but in the retro package only. Other retailers are suppose to get the cereals in the modern packages.


----------

